# The Hills Have Eyes



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Saw this last week. One of the best horror films to come out in years. Definitly on par with the Dawn of the Dead remake. If only all remakes were this good. My fiance loves horror movies, but when we were watching this she hid under her jacket for the majority claiming it was too gory:voorhees:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I, too saw this last sat night and I was pleased with this movie. I liked this better than the original. The beginning sequence made me jump in my seat and it made my friends jump as well.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw it awhile back, and I thought it was one of the best remakes I've ever seen!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw this a few weeks ago-I laughed like crazy. I think the wife thought I might be losing it. You know, she may be right........


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought it was wonderfully creepy. It messed with my head so 2 thumbs up for a horror!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw it awhile back.Great movie!Movies like that always creep me out.Its more believeable that something like that can happen.Where like,the Nightmare on Elm street and other movies like that,you Know are fake.Nothing creepy about something thats fake.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I totally agree halloweengirl. Thats why I never liked the Nightmare On Elm Street movies, so fake!


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, _god_. The only thing worse than an unnecessary remake is watching horror fans say it's great. Dawn of the Dead and The Hills Have Eyes didn't need to be remade. And I'm sure we've all heard all the arguments already... I mean, are we all so bored, that anything will be entertaining? Even if it's a _remake_??


----------

